# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  You're Pricing Wrong: How to Better Price Your 3D Printing Projects

## MakerOS_Carlos

If you’re running a 3D printing service, or a product development company where you're quoting customers on digital fabrication services, there’s a good chance that you’re pricing wrong. Here’s how we know: 

https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/...ojects-168312/

----------

